# Thinking about buying a Masakage Shimo petty



## erikz (Feb 2, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with this specific line of Masakage? I'm interested in buying a 150mm petty. This line has a shirogami #2 core and a carbon damascus cladding. Handle is white magnolia with a black pakka ferrule.

I can't find any reviews other than those of 'he that should not be named', so I was wondering if anyone has ever seen one of these (or maybe another knife from this line like a gyuto or smaller petty) and can tell me something about it?

Here's the one I'm talking about:






Specs at knifewear:
https://shop.knifewear.com/masakage-shimo-petty-150mm/dp/1360


----------



## Nmko (Feb 2, 2014)

I had a 150mm petty from the Koishi? range. The KU finish AS one... Loved it until it was replaced by a custom. Had a great grind, handle and overall feel and i liked the profile.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a Masakage Yuki 150 petty. I can't say if it is representative of the Masakage brand, but it is a thin blade, with a good grind. It needed to have the spine and choil area smoothed, and the handle leaves a bit to be desired, but it's a good knife, overall. 

Rick


----------



## Adirondack (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a Shimo sujihiki. No complaints. The fit and finish on mine is very good. Out of the box, it was pretty sharp but could be sharper with a little work. I imagine the petty would be good - maybe not a laser, though.

I think comparing the different lines is a bit of apples and oranges. Different knife makers, different steels, different grinds.


----------



## erikz (Feb 2, 2014)

Adirondack said:


> I have a Shimo sujihiki. No complaints. The fit and finish on mine is very good. Out of the box, it was pretty sharp but could be sharper with a little work. I imagine the petty would be good - maybe not a laser, though.
> 
> I think comparing the different lines is a bit of apples and oranges. Different knife makers, different steels, different grinds.


Thanks for your input. 

I agree with you about the difference between the different knife lines because of the different makers. 

Still, the overall quality of the brand can point out flaws in fit, finish and so on. Thanks for your input as well nmko and tiger!


----------



## cclin (Feb 2, 2014)

I have Masakage Koishi suji with Mike Henry's handle, very thin edge, love AS steel & grind. the spine and choil is not rounded ,but not uncomfortable sharp either. I can't smooth the spine and choil because KU finished......you should no problem smooth spine/ choil with Masakage Shimo line.


----------



## erikz (Feb 2, 2014)

Well I bought it at knifewear. They have a 15% discount on all Masakage this month so it's really cheap for me (115) shipping included.


----------



## Sharbuckle (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm a big fan of massage knives, you won't be disappointed, do you have experience with carbon steel care? I find the shirogami takes a bit more dedication, but very worth it in the end.


----------



## mjwit (Feb 2, 2014)

Weird. I just bought the very same knife from them.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 2, 2014)

I've never used a massage knife, but the Masakage Yuki I got to hang out with was a nice piece.


----------



## Sharbuckle (Feb 2, 2014)

Oops, I meant masakage, autocorrect is no fun


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 3, 2014)

I disagree, I find autocorrect to be quite entertaining

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## erikz (Feb 3, 2014)

Sharbuckle said:


> I'm a big fan of massage knives, you won't be disappointed, do you have experience with carbon steel care? I find the shirogami takes a bit more dedication, but very worth it in the end.


I own two Takedas so I think Im up for the job  Looking forward to so how the shirogami works in day to day use.


----------



## Ruso (Feb 3, 2014)

I have Masakage Shimo Nakiri and I like it. The f&f is not the best. I had to round the spine and choil. Pakka wood as bolster, meh. Gets ugly yellowish patina. But very thin, can get very sharp and performs quite well as knife.


----------



## erikz (Feb 3, 2014)

Ruso said:


> I have Masakage Shimo Nakiri and I like it. The f&f is not the best. I had to round the spine and choil. Pakka wood as bolster, meh. Gets ugly yellowish patina. But very thin, can get very sharp and performs quite well as knife.


If the handle deteriorates quickly then I just have to send it to someone for a custom handle 

Furthermore I'm not really bothered with unrounded choil or spine, as I'm a home cook and don't have to handle it hours on end.


----------



## Ruso (Feb 3, 2014)

It does not deteriorate quickly. I just prefer buffalo horn for the standard Wa handle. Also speaking about the handle - The Ho wood on this handle is of a mediocre quality, gets dirty quickly. I just sand it with fine sandpaper once in a while. Basically as I said nice knife but with not the best F&F.


----------



## erikz (Feb 13, 2014)

Well here it is. Arrived within a week from Knifewear. Pretty astounded with the speed of standard shipping from Canada, beats USPS by at least 2~3 weeks. 






















I really like it; light, nimble, sleek spine and very thin profile. Fit and finish is more then okay, handle well fitted, spine and choil not that bad, doesn't need rounding for my taste.


----------



## riba (Feb 13, 2014)

nice score!


----------



## erikz (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes pretty happy with this 

Now waiting to receive my Ealy parer, shipped last week.


----------



## tbott (Feb 15, 2014)

cclin said:


> I have Masakage Koishi suji with Mike Henry's handle, very thin edge, love AS steel & grind. the spine and choil is not rounded ,but not uncomfortable sharp either. I can't smooth the spine and choil because KU finished......you should no problem smooth spine/ choil with Masakage Shimo line.



Is it a knife you'd recommend? I was looking into it to replace a Kono Suji....I like the dimpled surface for food release, much nicer than the stiction you get from a laser suji. Does the finish stain proteins ever? Since I would use it for work staining would be unacceptable.

T


----------



## erikz (Feb 15, 2014)

The petty has only been used in a home environment on an egg plant, a few shallots and a zucchini for now. No problems with staining, but haven't cut any proteins with the petty yet.

I wouldn't say the damascus finish is dimpled, it has a bit of texture to it though, not entirely smooth. The food release was okay for me. What I don't really like is that the magnolia hasn't been treated (at least that's what it looks like to me) so it's in an oil cycle now - the pakka ferrule has been treated. I'm oiling it with a linseed oil mixture every 12hrs or so until it's been saturated. After that i'll sand it down a bit.


----------



## cclin (Feb 16, 2014)

tbott said:


> Is it a knife you'd recommend? I was looking into it to replace a Kono Suji....I like the dimpled surface for food release, much nicer than the stiction you get from a laser suji. Does the finish stain proteins ever? Since I would use it for work staining would be unacceptable.
> 
> T


Masakage Koishi has wide bevel with shinogi line & tsuchime (hammered) finished; in my experience, this type of geometry have much better food release performance than the knife with thin grind blade.
I don't have any food reactive issue with proteins.
Masakage Koishi suji has great edge retention, thin edge & good food release. It works for me very well so far....


----------



## Vamanos (Feb 16, 2014)

I just picked up a 120 petty yesterday when I was in Knifewear. I wanted something of decent quality and price. One of the guys grabbed every type of 120 they sell and after checking them all out, it was the one I picked.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking to grab a 150 petty next, this is pretty nice looking, was already considering a Masakage nakiri but opted for something different. Please owners post with a little more feedback on this especially OP when you get a little more rough feel for it.


----------



## Sharbuckle (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree that the handle needs a little love, however I've always been impressed with the shimo blade. Koishi will remain my favorite masakage blade though.


----------



## erikz (Feb 18, 2014)

Dave Kinogie said:


> Looking to grab a 150 petty next, this is pretty nice looking, was already considering a Masakage nakiri but opted for something different. Please owners post with a little more feedback on this especially OP when you get a little more rough feel for it.


The handle has been oiled with a lot of linseed oil and now it feels like it should feel. I'd recommend anyone to oil the handle with whatever you have so the would doesn't saturate with moisture and food juice.

Proteins cut very nicely (beef), no sticking detected. Blade feels very nimble, but strong. Edge is toothy OOTB and it seems to be keeping its edge very well.


----------

